# Edge Pro Bridge



## T_money419 (May 21, 2007)

Hey everyone,
I just watched G3 live in Tokyo DVD w/ Steve Vai, John Pettruci and Satriani and I was really impressed by the way Steve Vai uses his tremolo bar. 
Anyways it eventually occurred to me that during the whole show his guitar stayed in perfect tune even with him tossing the guitar around holding it by the wammy bar. I looked up his guitar stats on ibanez.com and I noticed that both he and Joe Satriani both use edge pro tremolo systems.

So anyways I was wondering if anyone here has a guitar with an edge pro tremolo in it or has any experience playing with one and how do you think they stack up against floyd roses or the zr tremolo also from ibanez(which from what I hear is supposed to be better)


----------



## xwmucradiox (May 21, 2007)

The Zero isn't really better or worse its just kind of a next generation double locking trem. The Edge Pro is more of a traditional design in a low profile style. Steve is probably using lo-pro edge bridges on his guitars but Ibanez says otherwise because they dont make that bridge any more. Keep in mind that Steve Vain has a full time tech, countless guitars and can replace anything that breaks. I would go easy on your trem unless youre in his shoes.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (May 21, 2007)

The Edge Pro is awesome. Never used a ZR.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 21, 2007)

xwmucradiox said:


> The Zero isn't really better or worse its just kind of a next generation double locking trem.



When it comes to tuning stability,the ZR is far superior.


----------



## Hellraizer (May 21, 2007)

There is nothing wrong with an Edge Pro as long as you do the locking stud mod. I still prefer a Lo-Pro just because I'm more familiar with it. IMO the Edge Pro and Lo-Pro are both very good trems.


----------



## technomancer (May 21, 2007)

Actually the current signature guitars both have Edge Pros, but the guitars Satch and Vai both actually use have the original Edge trems on them.


----------



## T_money419 (May 21, 2007)

Hellraizer said:


> There is nothing wrong with an Edge Pro as long as you do the locking stud mod. I still prefer a Lo-Pro just because I'm more familiar with it. IMO the Edge Pro and Lo-Pro are both very good trems.



what do you mean by locking stud mod?
and thank yall for the input


----------



## xwmucradiox (May 22, 2007)

You replace the stock studs with the studs from a lo-pro which have little set screws in them. This prevents the studs from going any lower during trem movement.


----------



## arseniy12345678 (Apr 4, 2009)

hey guys i dont know much about bridges but dont them guitarists have bridges where each string floats seperatly. i dont know wht they are called but i want one on my 6 string. wht are they called/ and are they availible on 6 string?


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 4, 2009)

arseniy12345678 said:


> hey guys i dont know much about bridges but dont them guitarists have bridges where each string floats seperatly. i dont know wht they are called but i want one on my 6 string. wht are they called/ and are they availible on 6 string?



Welcome to the forum


----------



## BigPhi84 (Apr 4, 2009)

Just to clarify, the Edge Zero and the ZR are two different bridges, one is knife-edge based and the other ball-bearing. As for the Edge Pro (which is another knife-edge bridge), I've heard great things about it except that intonating it is a bitch.

Phi ^_^


----------



## shotgunn (Apr 5, 2009)

T_money419 said:


> Hey everyone,
> I just watched G3 live in Tokyo DVD w/ Steve Vai, John Pettruci and Satriani and I was really impressed by the way Steve Vai uses his tremolo bar.
> Anyways it eventually occurred to me that during the whole show his guitar stayed in perfect tune even with him tossing the guitar around holding it by the wammy bar. I looked up his guitar stats on ibanez.com and I noticed that both he and Joe Satriani both use edge pro tremolo systems.
> 
> So anyways I was wondering if anyone here has a guitar with an edge pro tremolo in it or has any experience playing with one and how do you think they stack up against floyd roses or the zr tremolo also from ibanez(which from what I hear is supposed to be better)




I am surprised that no one has told you. Neither Vai or Satch use the Edge Pro trems. There current production line has the Edge Pro. But there stage guitars have the original edge's. I am certain the Vai uses original edge trems. Satch may possibly use something newer. But, in articles that I have read, he says he prefers the original edge.

shotgunn


----------



## Toshiro (Apr 5, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Actually the current signature guitars both have Edge Pros, but the guitars Satch and Vai both actually use have the original Edge trems on them.



+1 neither use the Edge Pro on their personal guitars.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Apr 5, 2009)

shotgunn said:


> I am surprised that no one has told you. Neither Vai or Satch use the Edge Pro trems. There current production line has the Edge Pro. But there stage guitars have the original edge's. I am certain the Vai uses original edge trems. Satch may possibly use something newer. But, in articles that I have read, he says he prefers the original edge.
> 
> shotgunn



Not to mention that Vai uses


----------



## JonnHatch (Apr 6, 2009)

ive owned 5 Ibanez's with Edge Lo Pro, and 3 with Edge Pro. Edge Pro is crap. Its not solid feeling at all, and its lesser quality metal they use in it. I whammied the crap out of the LoPros and never had problems, but the Edge Pro isnt very sturdy. It IS really smooth on the palm though. Ive owned 2 Ibanez with ZR trem, and those are really great trems. BETTER than the Edge Pro. Ibanez doesnt put the Edge LO Pro on anything any more, but they DO still make it, you can order it from any Ibanez dealer


----------



## Harry (Apr 7, 2009)

Guys, this thread is from 2007 Although while we are here at least and not needing to start another thread, does anyone perhaps know whether Vai or Satch did use Edge Pros for any amount of time at all? Or did they just never sway from the Original Edge?


----------



## TomParenteau (May 13, 2009)

arseniy12345678 said:


> hey guys i dont know much about bridges but dont them guitarists have bridges where each string floats seperatly. i dont know wht they are called but i want one on my 6 string. wht are they called/ and are they availible on 6 string?


 
I think the vibrato you are speaking of is the Steinberger TransTrem. I have seen these advertised recently. Very cool device!

Washburn had a similar one called the WonderBar about 25 years ago.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 13, 2009)

Harry said:


> Guys, this thread is from 2007 Although while we are here at least and not needing to start another thread, does anyone perhaps know whether Vai or Satch did use Edge Pros for any amount of time at all? Or did they just never sway from the Original Edge?


 
The only time I can ever think of Satch and Vai using Edge Pros is to use the guitars with them to pose for photographs. 

Satch swears on the original Edge, while Vai has used both Original and Lo Pro. 

Admittedly the Edge Pro isn't as good as the Original/Lo Pro Edge, but the locking stud mod will change that. Now to find someone in Victoria who knows how to do this...


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 14, 2009)

xwmucradiox said:


> ... Steve Vain has a full time tech...



<3


----------



## shotgunn (Jun 12, 2009)

JonnHatch said:


> ive owned 5 Ibanez's with Edge Lo Pro, and 3 with Edge Pro. Edge Pro is crap. Its not solid feeling at all, and its lesser quality metal they use in it. I whammied the crap out of the LoPros and never had problems, but the Edge Pro isnt very sturdy. It IS really smooth on the palm though. Ive owned 2 Ibanez with ZR trem, and those are really great trems. BETTER than the Edge Pro. Ibanez doesnt put the Edge LO Pro on anything any more, but they DO still make it, you can order it from any Ibanez dealer


 

Actually, all Ibanez bridges from Original Edge, Lo Pro, Edge III, are all made from cast aluminum. I was suprised to find this, it makes sense though. Aliminum is VERY light and VERY strong. Not to mention reasonably priced, and it has a pretty low melting temperature at 1200 degrees F. Which is about twice as hot as a pizza oven.

The problem with the Edge Pro's is that Ibanez stopped using the Locking Studs. MORONS!!!! or CHEAPSKATES!!!!!!!

Mmmmm pizza.......

shotgunn


----------



## cycloptopus (Jun 12, 2009)

shotgunn said:


> Mmmmm pizza.......


----------



## Orion Wingate (Jul 17, 2009)

So how much would it cost to do a locking stud mod for an Edge-Pro? Or how easy would it be to do it yourself? 
I've been thinking about replacing an Edge III with Edge-Pro on my RG4EX1QM, seeing as I've read in many places it is an exact fit.


----------



## Senensis (Jul 18, 2009)

The locking stud mod is around 35$ from Rich at ibanezrules.com and it's extremly easy to do yourself. You even have a walkthrough on the website.


----------



## aphelion (Jul 18, 2009)

I think Vai may also have a tremsetter or something that is more stable replacing the center spring of his bridge for extra stability, expecially when bending...I may be wrong though


----------



## Orion Wingate (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks, I think I'll do this upgrade then.



aphelion said:


> I think Vai may also have a tremsetter or something that is more stable replacing the center spring of his bridge for extra stability, expecially when bending...I may be wrong though


 

Actually, he uses 2: Vai.com: All About EVO
It's under hardware.


----------

